# Circuito de Leds Alimentados a 220V



## excelplus_psx (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola compañeros del Foro, yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica. Bueno, a lo que vengo, resulta que hice un circuito de leds alimentados a 220v, el cual funciona de maravilla, el problema que tengo, es que se nota mucho el parpadeo de los 50Hz, y mi pregunta es si es que ese efecto se puede disminuir o eliminar. De antemano Gracias.

Circuito Utilizado http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 27, 2009)

Ah ya veo lo que pasa es que los diodos leds al estar conectados "directamente" a la red que obviamente es alterna se ven afectados por la frecuencia 50 a 60 hertz por lo que se ve ese efecto de "parpadeo" la opcion que te queda es usar una fuente continua, suerte


----------



## mendek (Ago 27, 2009)

pues si, como lo dice el compañero. puedes usar una fuente de corriente continua (si lo que quieres es que no se vea el parpadeo. si quieres aqui te dejo un diagrama facil de una fuente de voltaje de 5v. solo agregas una resistencia de unos 220 ohms al led


----------



## excelplus_psx (Ago 28, 2009)

Es que la idea era hacer un circuito simple, para poder hacer un reemplazo de halogeno, osea quitar el halogeno y reemplazarlo por leds, entonces, por eso tiene que ser simple, el circuito funciona bien, pero el parpadeo, molesta un poco. Ojala puedan ayudarme.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez te sirva.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## excelplus_psx (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola elaficionado, esta muy interesante el circuito, lo voy a probar, el unico problema es que no se que es el MOV 270/20, con lo demas no tengo problema. Bueno estoy muy agradecido. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola.
------> *M*etal 
*| ----> O*xido
*| | ---> V*aristor
*| | |*
*MOV*
| | |
| | ---> *V*aristor de
| ----> *O*xido de
------> *M*etal

Mira aquí: Varistor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El MOV es opcional.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

eso fue fabricado y probado?...

no digo que este mal pero...yo he visto una lamparita china de led's, tambien y directo a 220 pero...

1ero disminuian el coltaje y corriente con 1 reistor y capacitor, luego rectificaban y luego alimentaban una batería.

mi idea, sería usar el circuito de la lamparita china, agregarle el zenner en inversa para usar el voltaje de corte, un capacitor electrolitico mediano para rectificar bien y filtrar y de ahi alimentar los LED's...para que no sufran..


----------



## excelplus_psx (Ago 29, 2009)

Bueno, probare con el circuito. Pero al fin y al cabo, lo que tengo que hacer es un foco de leds, y que el parpadeo de los 50Hz no se note, si tienen algun circuito, no vendria nada de mal, de antemano Gracias.-

-Bueno la intensión es colocar unos 100 leds.-

-Y alguna idea para poder dirigir la luminosidad de los leds.-


----------



## remigio_morales (Sep 2, 2009)

hola excelplus, yo tambien pense por mucho tiempo en cómo hacer lo de prender leds con AC, pues es más práctico que poner una fuente de 5 volts. Y ya lo logre y funciono bien. Aqui te dejo el link del diagrama que use. Ten un buen dia, y cualquier cosa ahi me dices.
link


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2009)

1) no es alterna directa
2) tambien bajan el voltaje mediente resistores y capacitores.

te propongo que utilices el circuito que yo describo, pues es completamente fiable, ya que baja el voltaje, rectifica onda completa y de ultima pasa por la bateria que hace de detector o fusible.

saludos.


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 29, 2009)

mira si quieres usar la linea d 220v directamente y que no se note ese parpadeo,a los     220V.AC le rectificas y filtras la corriente,con lo que se elevara serca de los 300v,y a tu circuito lo conectas a esa fuente y problema resuelto,capas que tenes que aumentar el valor  de alguna resistencia pero nada mas,el circuito te va a quedar bien simple saludos


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 29, 2009)

me pregunto si el circuito del aficionado se le puede cambiar el zener por uno de mayor voltaje como por ejemplo para 20 leds que son algo de 60V. sera posible eso?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola.
Puede hacer dos tiras, fila o columnas de 10 LEDs en serie y usa un zéner de 30V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 30, 2009)

mira ese es para un led,para varios leds tienes que modificar la fuente,otra cosa el otro circuito donde hay barios leds,cada par de leds como se ven estan en serie,es paresido el conexiónado a las luces de los arboles de navidad,osea si se quema un led, los otros pares de leds no van a prender,en ese circuito seria mejor que todos los leds esten en paralelo asi si uno se quema los demas seguiran prendidos,o dividir en caso de que tengas 10 leds poner 2 resistencias con el valor adecuado para que cada una alimente a 5 leds, o algo asi,lo que te combiene es poner un D.ZENER para proteccion en caso de que se dispare la fuente se queme  el zener y no los leds,saludos a todos


----------



## ades (Dic 11, 2009)

ola amigos ....   miren soy nuevo en esto de la electronica ..pero me encanta mucho ....y mi idea es hacer un panel de led qe se conecta a los 220 directo  pero es ai donde nose como acerlo porqe  ..porlo qe yo se   los 220 mes alterno y los led funcionan con continua, por eso les quero preguntar  como puedo acer un circuito qe  de led qe se conecte a los 220  claro qe con su respectiva reistencia y lo qe tenga qe llevar ..... 

si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho , yo lo e echo solo teoricamente porqe acerlo practicamente meda un poco de miedo jeje como soy nuevo  nose si lo qe ise esta bien ......

tengo una resistencia de 550 hom conectadas a 20 led en paralelo cada led con 20ma 

 lo calcule de la siguiente manera ..para qe me digan aver si esta bien ...::

primero sume las corrientes eso meda 400ma  luego  
    220 /400ma = 550 hom  

ai tengo la resistencia    
y es solo eso lo qe tengo nose si esta bien ..para qe alguien me corriga porfa.....

o mede algun circuito     ya se los agredesco


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

ades dijo:


> ola amigos ....   miren soy nuevo en esto de la electronica........


¿ Leíste los comentarios de este post ?


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 12, 2009)

hola ades
mira lo que tienes que haser es lo siguiente,divides los 220vac entre 20,lo que te queda en 11k que seria el valor de la resistencia,pero ese valor es para un solo led,si quieres poner por ejemplo 2 leds tienes que dividir 220v entre 40.ya que cada leds consume unos 20ma,presisarias para un leds una resistencia de 11k x 3w,otra cosa mejor seria alimentar a cada leds con algun condensador seramico de por lo menos 1uf y en serie una resistencia de menos potencia,otra cosa el led en alterna funciona por la frecuencia de la ac.solo deves respetar su polaridad cuando se lo alimenta en continua,para que te rinda ese circuito,es mejor usar leds de alto brillo.saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola.
Para calcular la resitencia se emplea 220V*1.4142= 311V.
La resistencia de 550 ohm debe tener una potencia de (0.4)^2*550=0.16*550=88W, ( --- ^2 = al cuadrado, * = signo de multiplicación)
Se debe emplear una resistencia de 560 ohm a 176 W.
No creo que haya esa resistencia en el mercado, y estás despediciando 88W en calor, mejor usa un foco o lampara incandecente en lugar de los LEDs.
Usa 40 LEDs en serie, con un voltaje de los LEDs es de 3V, el voltaje total de los LEDs será de 3V*40 = 120V.
La resistencia debe ser R = (311-120) / 0.02 = 10K de 10W

chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## willastro (Abr 1, 2010)

estube viendo este link, hice el circuito, lo conecte pero veo 2 problemas.

1) El rectificador al parecer no es de lo mas eficiente pues se detecta la frecuencia en la luz (algo dañino para la vista(a la larga)).

2) Me da la impresion de que la corriente no es la necesaria pues no encienden todos los LED, los probe uno por uno y estan todos buenos, ademas que si estubiese quemado 1 no prenderia ninguno por estar en serie.

Por ahi escuche que el condensador en ves de ser de .22 deveria ser de .33   Es eso correcto???   cuantos LED mas se le podrian poner, pues 7 es muy poco y no es mucho lo que alumbran.

olvide el link  http://www.tehhouse.us/electrical/cfledlamp1/index.php


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 2, 2010)

el voltaje y la frecuencia de la linea afectan el valor del condensador...

el circuito del link fue calculado para 120 vca 60 hz y dice que se pueden conectar hasta 20 leds en serie... 
para 220 vca 60 hz debes usar el condensador de .22 uF y dice que le puedes conectar hasta 40 leds en serie, pero no explica por qué...

en el tema siguiente esta explicado de manera muy correcta los calculos, aunque se trata de conectar la mayor cantidad posible de leds que permiten los calculos matematicos, que son mas que los recomendados por el creador de el link que tu compartes...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/500-leds-10-mm-blancos-220v-7522/

saludos...


----------



## willastro (Abr 2, 2010)

elmo2 dijo:


> el voltaje y la frecuencia de la linea afectan el valor del condensador...
> 
> el circuito del link fue calculado para 120 vca 60 hz y dice que se pueden conectar hasta 20 leds en serie...
> para 220 vca 60 hz debes usar el condensador de .22 uF y dice que le puedes conectar hasta 40 leds en serie, pero no explica por qué...
> ...



Yo lo hice tal cual sale en el link, con el condensador de .22 pero no encienden todos los led siendo q estan todos buenos......  despues en otro link lei que devia ser con un condensador de .33 logrando asi los mA que necesitan los led. No e hecho la prueba pero creo que la voi a hacer la semana entrante.


----------



## nicocol (Dic 17, 2010)

hola gente!!
Estoy interesado en el circuito del mensaje #5 de elaficionado...
alguien sabe si anda bien, es seguro?? o hay que probarlo. muchas gracias. saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 20, 2010)

obviamente funciona y hay muchos circuitos más...en realidad por primera vez los vi en lamparitas chinas de led's...esos chinos son terribles.

y si, con esos pocos componentes podés lograr unas muy buena alimentación para led's

saludos.


----------



## sbl (Dic 20, 2010)

esta intersante el tema tambien intente hace tiempo atrs hacer lo mismo la pero solo con dos led utilise un condensador en serie para educir el volteje el problema era que se tenia el volteje desfasado de la corriente y el brillo era bajo


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 21, 2010)

Mi problema con los led, es que compré un lote de 1000 para hacer un "cielo estrellado" con maderas de MDF negras suspendidas del cielo raso, y de esos 1000 les juro que no encontré 2 que sean iguales.. Una vergüenza que haya algunos amarillentos, otros azulados, algunos más brillantes que otros. Un desastre. Lo que hice fue alimentarlos con 220 como acá indicaron, aprovechando el parpadeo ese de la alterna, para que parezcan estrellas de verdad, y así no se nota tanto la diferencia.
Saludos.!!


----------



## nicocol (Dic 21, 2010)

no brillan con el circuito de "elaficionado"?? ese que pregunte yo. mira les comento, tengo que hacer funcionar 50 led en serie, y voy a necesitar que brillen bien para que puedan crecer las plantas. queria probar ese circuito porque es simple. o sino buscaba algo parecido.

aca hay uno, nose si andara o no, espero alguien me de una mano. 

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/7201/circuitoled.png

y desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas!! saludos!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 21, 2010)

mira compañero, si lo que buscas es que los led's enciendan muy bien y sin parpadeos, te recomiendo que utilices una fuente bien hecha con transformador, rectificador de onda completa, y capacitores bien grandotes para el filtrado.

sino, utilizando los circuitos aqui presentados, tendras una buena respuesta, pero pueden parpadear


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola.

La resistencia R1 de 10K cámbiala, por una de 10*Xc (Xc= 1 / (2pi*f*C)) o mayor.
Por una resistencia de 100 ohm 2W, para proteger los diodos rectificadores.

No es lo mejor alimentar los LEDs con 220Vac, en mejor usar corriente continua bien filtrada. Para disminuir el parpadeo usa un condensador de mayor capacidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicocol (Dic 21, 2010)

ok muchas gracias por la mano gente!!
entonces voy a probar con el circuito de las lamparas chinas ya que anda y no tengo que andar inventando. gracias!! saludos!!


----------



## nicocol (Dic 22, 2010)

compañeros!! tengo un problemon... fui a la casa de electronica y me dicen que no saben que es el varistor MOV 270/20 (del circuito del mensaje 5 de "elaficionado") que puedo hacer hay alguno que cumpla las funciones mas conocido?? tengo los demas componentes me falta ese solamente. gracias!! saludos!!


----------



## sbl (Dic 22, 2010)

Model NO   Varistor Voltage  Max.Allowable Voltage(V) Energy (2ms)   Max.Peak Current  (8/20μs)(A) Max.Clamping Voltage Rated Power  Capacitance (Reference)(1kHz) 
V1mA(V) ACrms DC (J) 1time 2time VcV) Ip(A) (W) pF 
MYL1-47/10 47(42-52) 30 38 70 15000 10000 93 100 0.3 30000 
MYL1-56/10 56(50-62) 35 45 80 15000 10000 110 100 0.3 27000 
MYL1-68/10 68(61-75) 40 56 90 15000 10000 115 100 0.3 25000 
MYL1-82/10 82(74-90) 50 65 100 15000 10000 135 100 0.3 20000 
MYL1-100/10 100(90-110) 60 85 110 15000 10000 165 100 0.3 18000 
MYL1-120/10 120108132 75 100 120 15000 10000 200 100 0.3 16000 
MYL1-150/10 150135165 95 125 130 15000 10000 250 100 1.2 13000 
MYL1-180/10 180162198 115 150 140 15000 10000 300 100 1.2 10000 
MYL1-200/20 200180220 130 170 270 30000 20000 340 250 1.2 6200 
MYL1-220/20 220198242 140 180 270 30000 20000 360 250 1.2 5500 
MYL1-240/20 240216264 150 200 300 30000 20000 395 250 1.2 5100 
MYL1-270/20 270243297 175 225 300 30000 20000 455 250 1.2 4800 
MYL1-300/20 300270330 190 245 330 30000 20000 195 250 1.2 4300 
MYL1-330/20 330297363 215 275 350 30000 20000 540 250 1.2 4000 
MYL1-360/20 360324396 230 300 350 40000 20000 595 250 1.2 3800 
MYL1-390/20 390351429 250 320 370 40000 20000 650 250 1.2 3400 
MYL1-430/20 430387473 275 350 400 40000 20000 710 250 1.2 3100 
MYL1-470/20 470423517 300 385 430 40000 20000 775 250 1.2 


de acuerdo a la tabla que esta aqui arriba me parece que puedes utilizar cualquier varistor cercano al valor que mencionas o ver qeu varistor tiene en el comercio


----------



## nicocol (Dic 22, 2010)

gracias!!! creeria que es el MYL1-270/20 acabo de leer algo acerca de las numeraciones en un foro pero no entendi mucho porque estaba en ingles. vos a probar conseguir este. gracias!!


----------



## Chaparral (Ene 25, 2011)

*No te compliques.
Usa un buen cargador de celulares, calculas la resistencia limitadora por ley de Ohms y listo.
Así conectas el sistema a la red eléctrica sin riesgos.
Yo lo hice así, usando un cargador de alta capacidad en corriente para poder conectar hasta 50 o 100 leds. Cero drama.*
Saludos!!!


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 21, 2011)

Amigos, yo e conectado LED´S directamente a 220V y no pasa absolutamente nada (solo debes calcular bien la resistencia y no habrá problemas) les dejo mi vídeo para que lo analicen y opinen (El consumo total es de 4W osea 25mA a 220V).






Saludos!!!.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 22, 2011)

Usa un diodo rectificador en serie con la carga de los 220 Volt. Así trabajan los diodos LEDs solo con un solo semiciclo de la red y de paso alargas la vida de estos.
No hay para que hacerlos trabajar con los ciclos completos.
Saludos


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 22, 2011)

Chaparral dijo:


> Usa un diodo rectificador en serie con la carga de los 220 Volt. Así trabajan los diodos LEDs solo con un solo semiciclo de la red y de paso alargas la vida de estos.
> No hay para que hacerlos trabajar con los ciclos completos.
> Saludos



Hola amigo, si me comentabas a mi, te indico que utilice un puente rectificador y un filtro (de 400VDC 1µf) para obtener una señal de corriente continua, luego una resistencia que calcule según la cantidad de LED´S que había colocado (33 en este caso) y directo a la red eléctrica ejejej, no es arriesgado pero se debe calcular correctamente la resistencia o da por muerto a todos los LED´S, saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola.

Usaste 220v ó 311v para calcular la resistencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 22, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usaste 220v ó 311v para calcular la resistencia.
> 
> ...



Hola, use ninguno de los 2, simplemente hice todos mis cálculos según la red, me explico, conecte mi puente rectificador con filtro y medí el voltaje que me entregaba (aprox 270V), luego conecte una resistencia de 10K 10W para ver la caída de tensión y la corriente (para asegurarme que mi próximo calculo sea el correcto), luego medí la corriente y me daba los preciados 28mA, así que procedí a calcular la resistencia para los LED´s, (tengo un programa en mi iPhone que hace todo eso ), los valores son:
Voltaje entrada: 270V
Voltaje de los LED´s: 3V (para que trabajen relajados)
Corriente del LED: 25 mA
n° de LED´s: 33
Valor de la resistencia: 6.84KΩ

Procedi y conecte una resistencia de 6,8KΩ 3W, esta se calienta pero no para llegar a fundir, procedí a probar los LED´s a la red de 220V en una prueba exhaustiva (5 horas continuas), hice las mediciones correspondientes:
Voltaje LED por LED: 3v
Voltaje Anodo LED hasta CATODO LED (uniones de la coneccion serie, la que va luego de la resistencia): 99V

Luego al desconectarla me percato que los LED´s estaban completamente fríos, pero la resistencia caliente, luego lo arme en un socalo de lampara CFL dañada (como se ve en el vídeo) y la instale, la tengo hace 3 días y no ha dado problemas y lo mas importante los LED´s trabajan relajados por lo cual estimo una larga vida útil de estos.

PD: lo curioso es que sin filtro, el voltaje cae por los 105Vdc aprox haciendo que los LED´s brillen muchísimo menos (algo que se quiere evitar).


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 22, 2011)

A lo que me referí al decir un  rectificador,  es usar un solo diodo, no un puente rectificador.
Así realmente trabajarían los diodos led dandole un tiempo de reposo y su vida útil sería mayor.
O sea en conclusion, trabajarían con un solo semiciclo de la red.

Ese condensador que usas realmente es poco y nada lo que está haciendo, es muy baja la capacidad, prácticamente no filtra.

Trabajar con Led en la red monofásica es muy peligroso, como dije antes lo mejor es usar un viejo o nuevo cargador de celular y obtienes los mismos resultados sin tener que arriesgar en la red eléctrica.

Mas aún, si usas un pequeño circuito oscilador para energizar los LEDs con el Circuito integrado 555 mejor!! ahí si que trabajan mas  reposados.
En este link pueden verlo.
http://elrincondeloscircuitos.blogspot.com/2011/01/del-alto-brillo-led-s-intermitente.html

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 22, 2011)

Chaparral dijo:


> A lo que me referí al decir un  rectificador,  es usar un solo diodo, no un puente rectificador.
> Así realmente trabajarían los diodos led dandole un tiempo de reposo y su vida útil sería mayor.
> O sea en conclusion, trabajarían con un solo semiciclo de la red.
> 
> ...




Amigo, lo que se intenta es en reducir la cuenta de luz jejeje, no de mantenerla y reducir la iluminación, el condensador de filtro que coloque esta mas que suficiente, por que probe con otros de 10µf, 33µf, 270µf y es absolutamente lo mismo, según el fabricante, la vida útil de los LED´s es de 20.000 a 40.000 horas con mis mediciones (por los valores de corriente y voltaje que les aplico), personalmente no le encuentro sentido mandar pulsos a los LED´s por que uno de estos puede ser mayor y destruirlos absolutamente todos (un peak), el circuito que publicaste con el 555 encuentro que no sirve para absolutamente nada si es para iluminación (parece circuito de fiestas).
Por ultimo si elijes usar una fuente de celular (cuya opción la deseche por el pésimo rendimiento entre consumo potencia que generaba), pues no estamos viendo el verdadero sentido que seria "ahorrar", yo use una vez esa opción pero fue para hacer una matriz para mi colegio que es esta:





El consumo me daba absolutamente igual, la cosa era mostrar en ese momento

Luego, desarme aquella matriz e investigue cual es la mejor forma de iluminar con LED´s con el mínimo consumo y máximo potencial, realice todos los cálculos, alcance a quemar unos 10 LED´s y me tope con la que poseo actualmente, alimentar con RED 220V con una corriente en SERIE de 25mA sin ninguna clase de pestañeo u oscilaciones, por que es para una casa no para fiesta , ahora podría optar por solo 1 ciclo pero el filtro seria muchísimo mayor lo cual requiere un mayor gasto y tamaño, pero encuentro que seria absolutamente lo mismo, (si me equivoco en algo corregidme por favor, aun soy estudiante jejejeje).

Saludos cordiales a todos!!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciertamente el filtro sobra;
Si se rectifica a onda completa tenemos 100 o 120Hz y un paso por cero corto con lo que el ojo humano es totalmente incapaz de detectarlo.
A media onda 50 o 60Hz tampoco se ve, pero puede que produzca algo de fatiga.


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 22, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Ciertamente el filtro sobra;
> Si se rectifica a onda completa tenemos 100 o 120Hz y un paso por cero corto con lo que el ojo humano es totalmente incapaz de detectarlo.
> A media onda 50 o 60Hz tampoco se ve, pero puede que produzca algo de fatiga.



Claro, 60Hz pues a mi me molesta demasiado a la vista, es prácticamente como un corta imagen para mi, instalar eso en un lugar a iluminar la verdad dejaría mareado a cualquiera, considerando que solo lo hice trabajar con 1 solo LED, ni hablemos de mi lampara con los 30 LED´s .


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2011)

Pues te compadezco; el común de los mortales es incapaz de ver esas frecuencias. Lo debes de pasar fatal con los tubos fluorescentes, las televisiones, la iluminación de la calle, las lámparas de bajo consumo y un interminable etc. Todas ellas se encienden y se apagan a esa frecuencia, no vengas a Europa que será peor, van mas lento.


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 22, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues te compadezco; el común de los mortales es incapaz de ver esas frecuencias. Lo debes de pasar fatal con los tubos fluorescentes, las televisiones, la iluminación de la calle, las lámparas de bajo consumo y un interminable etc. Todas ellas se encienden y se apagan a esa frecuencia, no vengas a Europa que será peor, van mas lento.



Por eso creo que me mareo fácil y paso con dolores de cabeza .

Tubos fluorocentes, medianamente, televisores todos a 200HZ no los noto, iluminación en la calle, tengo entendido que son incandescentes (al menos en mi país), lo cual se demoran en apagarse, lampara de bajo consumo ¿CFL?, tengo entendido que trabajan mediante pulsos de alta frecuencia para elevar el voltaje y aplicarlo a la lampara , pues no, un LED sin un filtro pues se logra apreciar por que se apaga de inmediato al desconectar la energía .

Saludos!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola.
La corriente típica de la mayoría de los LEDs es de 20mA.
Debes tener presente que el voltaje de línea (ya sea alterno o continuo) siempre llega a su valor pico.
Los instrumentos de medida no miden el valor pico del voltaje. Dan un valor que puede ser el valor medio o eficaz.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## megasysfix (Jul 24, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> La corriente típica de la mayoría de los LEDs es de 20mA.
> Debes tener presente que el voltaje de línea (ya sea alterno o continuo) siempre llega a su valor pico.
> Los instrumentos de medida no miden el valor pico del voltaje. Dan un valor que puede ser el valor medio o eficaz.
> ...



Gracias elaficionado por tus recomendaciones, siempre las tengo presentes al momento de conectar un circuito, como contaba anteriormente, el voltaje lo medí en DC después del rectificado y filtrado y me entrego ese valor, con referencia a la corriente de los LED´s los que poseo según el datasheet pueden soportar 30mA MAXIMO a 3,8v de manera constante sin destruirlos pero trabajando muy forzados reduciendo la vida útil de estos mismos (se calientan demasiado), mi multimetro en corriente alterna mide true RMS osea valor eficaz o disipación equivalente a una corriente continua, lamentablemente no medí ese valor ya que iba a variar luego del rectificado y filtrado aumentando el supuesto valor (como pasa siempre en la corriente alterna).

Un saludo a todos y mis luces aun funcionan jejejeej .


----------



## tarahuin (Sep 28, 2011)

Si no fuera mucho la molestia podrian mostrarme la pcb como hacerlo de antemano gracias


----------



## emilioba2003 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola amigos, este post es para saber si alguien me podria ayudar para conectar 50 led en series directamente a 220 voltios. 
Mi duda es como conectar y que tipo de valores para los condensadores que hay que usar (si es posible algun formula), ya que hice un prototipo con un puente rectificador (con 4 diodos 1N4007) y utilice una resistencia de 3.3k ohms 2watts, la cual funciona perfecto, es decir, los led prenden perfectos sin parpadear; pero las resistencias calientan hasta los 123°, según lo que medi. 
Los datos son los siguientes: Led 5mm Voltaje 3.1voltios corriente 20mA

Cualquier otro dato que se me haya pasado de poner, diganme. 

Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola.

¿Cuánto mide el voltaje en la resistencia?

Debes tener presente que el voltaje de 220Vca tiene un voltaje de pico de 311V. ¿Haz tomado en cuenta el valor de pico en el cálculo de la resistencia?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## soerok (Nov 14, 2011)

Mmm... Segun mis calculos, (Si es que son correctos  )
La resistencia seria de:
220 * 1.4142 = 311.124 V Aprox.
50 LED's * 3.1V = 155 V
311.124 - 155 = 156.124
156.124 / 0.02A = 7806.6 Ω

Valor comercial mas cercano = *8.2 KΩ*

Y la potencia que disipa la resistencia es de:
(0.02A)² * 8200Ω = 3.28W
Para darle mas margen le daría *5W*.

Saludos. (Y que alguien me corrija si me equivoco en algo.)


----------



## Rigeliano (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola, yo quiero utilizar leds Luxeon de 1 Amperio para iluminar mi sala pero por el problema de la distancia entre ellos no podría usar transformador por que saldría muy caro usar uno por cada punto, asi que busque y encontre esto aqui mismo "https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-fuente-alimentacion-sin-transformador-1a-7525/" mi pregunta es por si alguien lo probo y si es confiable pues no dan muchos animos a armarlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola.

La potencia de la resistencia que se debe usar es el doble o más de la potencia calculada.

Fuente de alimentación sin transformador sólo es para poca corriente (50mA con suerte)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## soerok (Nov 14, 2011)

Mmmm. Entonces la potencia de la resistencia en la practica seria de 6.56W, y el valor comercial mayor mas cercano es de 10W.
Como es bastante grande esa resistencia yo optaría por poner mas LED's en serie, así el valor de la resistencia y su potencia se reducen considerablemente.
Entre mas LED's, mas eficiente sera la lampara, ya que dará mas iluminación consumiendo lo mismo, y así desperdicias menos corriente en forma de calor disipado en la resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix (Nov 14, 2011)

soerok dijo:


> Mmmm. Entonces la potencia de la resistencia en la practica seria de 6.56W, y el valor comercial mayor mas cercano es de 10W.
> Como es bastante grande esa resistencia yo optaría por poner mas LED's en serie, así el valor de la resistencia y su potencia se reducen considerablemente.
> Entre mas LED's, mas eficiente sera la lampara, ya que dará mas iluminación consumiendo lo mismo, y así desperdicias menos corriente en forma de calor disipado en la resistencia.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, si tienes el circuito dentro de un chasis reducido con la resistencia es peligroso, pero si tienes la resistencia al aire como en mis lamparas no hay de que preocuparse, yo para ahorrar en las resistencia de alta potencia decidí conectar 2 de 2 watts y las conecte en paralelo, calientan como nafre pero sin llegar a destruirse, te recomiendo una plaqueta de aluminio y que la afirmes a la resistencia para que disipe el calor mas rápido.
Has una prueba como yo, si te duran 12 horas en funcionamiento sin fundirse dejala así jejenje



Saludos!!!


----------



## emilioba2003 (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracias por sus respuestas!, pero les hago una consulta, al conectarle un condensador no haria que reduzca la temperatura y asi tambien la cantidad en ohms de la resistencia???. Por que he leido en varios posts que poniendole un capacitor de 0.22uf y 400V, tiene una resistencia capacitiva de 14kohms aprox, ayudando asi bajar la cantidad de la resistencia..
El tema es si ese valor de condensador me serviria para 50 leds y con esa cantidad. 

Otra cosa, yo tome el valor de la resistencia tomando como pico 230v solamente,

Espero haberme expresado lo mas claro posible, Gracias.


----------

